# Google Voice Voicemail NOT Working



## gray2124 (Jun 22, 2011)

I apologize in advance if this has been posted somewhere else. I had the Droid Eris, and now the Droid X and I have never got Google Voice mail to work. All I want is to have my voice mail change, but still make calls using my normal Verizon number.

Directions say to call *71XXXXXXXXXX to activate it. When I do this I get, "Welcome to VZW Wireless, your call cannot be completed". I have tried reinstalling as well as activating it through the Google voice website and nothing works. I called Verizon and they said its a 3rd party app so they can't help, and I searched around Google for a phone number to contact and believe it or not I cannot find one listed.

Has anyone had this problem, and if so do you know how to fix it? I really want the free visual voice mail and this has been going on for over a year now so I'm losing my patience.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm pretty sure as long as you dial that number, it will work. Same thing happened to me but I read somewhere that it doesn't matter, and my GV voicemail works perfectly!


----------



## gray2124 (Jun 22, 2011)

PatHoge said:


> I'm pretty sure as long as you dial that number, it will work. Same thing happened to me but I read somewhere that it doesn't matter, and my GV voicemail works perfectly!


Strange I can't get it to work.out of curiosity did u do the activation through the website or through the app itself?


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

once you dial the number it should work. Instead of pressing on the link to the dialer, try remembering the number, then going to phone and typing it in. OR if that doesnt work, just hit next after the call fails. GV might already be set up


----------

